# An odd logistics cap badge



## rz350 (2 Sep 2006)

I got this Log cap badge at a 2nd hand store. But it looks odd (its missing some detailing brass on the front, the words Logistics at the bottom are not surrounded by blue enamel the maple leafs on the edge look different) then any pictures I can find any where, can anyone tell me when its from?


----------



## TN2IC (2 Sep 2006)

The links just fell out ... that is all. You bought a defective log badge.


----------



## rz350 (2 Sep 2006)

It was cheap (as in the sub 1 dollar range) But why is the blue enmel missing? Its missing without a trace.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Sep 2006)

It may be the Naval version of the cap badge.


Also here's a page that may help in some sort. 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/logbranch/handbook/Vojoy.lume1/chap2_e.htm


Enjoy.

TN2IC


----------



## Trinity (2 Sep 2006)

SELL it on ebay

as a rare misprint.

It will work and you will make a pretty penny.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Sep 2006)

Yeah the blue missing is the Naval Badge... I just looked it up ...


----------



## rz350 (2 Sep 2006)

Thanks man. I had no idea where to look it up. (I tried google but found nothing) now I Know what it is.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Sep 2006)

Hey no problem. Just me with a little intrest into my branch. Cheers!


----------



## villecour (12 Sep 2006)

This badge is simply unfinished, we occasionnally see these type of badges many units, regiments and period ( from CEF to modern badges ).


----------



## TN2IC (12 Sep 2006)

Are you sure?


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

the badge you have did have chain links on it..... they fell out.
look at how deformed the ring is below the "nulli"
with respect to the colour on the scroll.... you can probably trace the difference to an older batch of badges.  Over time, standards change and the changes are applied to new production.


----------

